# My MAC stash. (including all my skinfinishes)



## brookeab (Feb 27, 2007)

Starting at the top with the two coral MSFs and going clockwise: Stereo rose, stereo rose, New vegas, shimpagne, gold deposit, metal rock, petticoat, petticoat, naked you, shooting star, glissade, lightscapade, porcelain pink, porcelain pink, so ceylon, pleasureflush. Pic is missing my so ceylon backup.






From left to right: Global glow, Nothern light, northern light, gold spill, gold spill, gold spill. (Have 23 skinfinishes in total now)

And pleasureflush by its self.





*Pigments:*





Top: Tan, vanilla chocolate brown, goldenaire, lovely lily, deckchair, coco, provence, pinked mauve, lily white, apricot pink.

Bottom: All girl, coco beach, maroon, Gold dusk, softwash grey, sunnydaze, sunpepper, dazzleray shimmertime,night light, pastorale. Vials of coco beach and maroon and some samples. (Missing subtle)






Left to right: Helium, gold mode, cocomotion, mauvement, jardin aires, and revved up.


*Eye shadows:*






Sweetie cakes quad, corpse de colour quad, boudoir hues quad, and smoked eyes.

Top : Glama ray, earthly delight, goldbit, moth brown, taupeless, flirty number, and slip pink. (boxes are back ups of flirty number, moth brown and goldbit.)

Bottom: in living pink, innuendo, moth brown, sensualize, say yeah, jete, french grey, elite, leisure time Aristocrat. 





Starting with the quad: Dolly mix quad. Top: Cosmic, saturnal, Claire de lune. Bottom: Sea myth, waternymph, aquavert.






e/s in by juniper, lovestone and mercurial.








*Lip stuff:*











Left to right:Honeymoon sweet and single, style it up, sweet and single again, real doll, bunny pink, courtly, flowerplay and rubia.






Slimshines in bare, funshine and longstem rose. Moonbathe lipglass,en point bodymind, corpse de ballet. (missing my backups of flash of flesh. I have three of those in total.)

*Face stuff:*











left to right: Other worldly, after dusk, lune, madenchant, fab and don't be shy.






pretty baby BP, smooth harmony BP and mountain high blush.



*Brushes:*






*Barbie bag*


----------



## macface (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: My skinfinish collection. *

wow not that a collection.


----------



## roxybc (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: My skinfinish collection. *

I guess I kinda forgot how many MSF's they released!  Wow, very nice!


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: My skinfinish collection. *

u have all 13...I just shed a tear...ur one lucky girl


----------



## Artemis (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: My skinfinish collection. *

wow..nice..how are the skinfinishes though. Do you use them?


----------



## brookeab (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: My skinfinish collection. *

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Artemis* 

 
_wow..nice..how are the skinfinishes though. Do you use them?_

 
I use them all the time. I have back ups of my faves that I know I will use a lot. I use some more than others. The ones that I use the most are stereo rose, petticoat and so ceylon. I can't get a back up of so ceylon for the LIFE of me, so I try not to use that one TOO much. The ones I don't use to often are metal rock, naked you and shooting star.


----------



## syrene78 (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: My skinfinish collection. *

Very pretty collection!
Congrats! That is hard to get all of them, and back ups as well!
I know that for sure! I have been looking for a New Vegas for months...

I am surprised by how many people don't use Naked You very much...
It is very pretty on me (NW15), the perfect healthy bronzer, but I guess it depends on your complexion.
Enjoy them all!


----------



## user79 (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: My skinfinish collection. *

I want Stereo Rose.


----------



## Jayne (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: My skinfinish collection. *

oh my God !! 

you're a lucky girl !!!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: My skinfinish collection. *

Very nice collection! And I was proud to have 3...LOL!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: My skinfinish collection. *

Wow. Great stuff! I'm just praying they will re-release some of the colors that I like, but never got a chance to buy. Like Stereo Rose and Metal Rock. Nice collection.


----------



## brookeab (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: My skinfinish collection. *

updated with the rest of my stash.


----------



## strawberryheart (Mar 3, 2007)

I love petticoat! question, what color is the i guess green-ish looking skinfinish on the lower left?!


----------



## brookeab (Mar 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *strawberryheart* 

 
_I love petticoat! question, what color is the i guess green-ish looking skinfinish on the lower left?!_

 
That would be shooting star.


----------



## charismaticlime (Mar 6, 2007)

yowza... that is amazing


----------



## Electro Chic (Mar 6, 2007)

wow, those msfs are amazing!


----------



## heatherbear03 (Mar 8, 2007)

Gorgeous! *envy*


----------



## Vicky88 (Mar 8, 2007)

ughhh that first picture makes me want to cry! lol


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Mar 8, 2007)

Great collection!


----------



## chelley (Mar 16, 2007)

too cute!


----------



## little teaser (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: My skinfinish collection. *

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I want Stereo Rose. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
me too!


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 23, 2007)

WOW! 
I have never seen so many Mineralize Skinfinish’s.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Mar 23, 2007)

WOW amazing


----------



## eowyn797 (Mar 24, 2007)

awesome! can you label the first pic of all the MSFs? i think that would be awesome, seeing as how you have, like, all of them


----------



## brookeab (Mar 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eowyn797* 

 
_awesome! can you label the first pic of all the MSFs? i think that would be awesome, seeing as how you have, like, all of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sure! I can do that right now.


----------



## Leanne (Mar 31, 2007)

Great collection! I love your MSFs


----------



## brookeab (Aug 13, 2007)

I have lots more to add here. 5 more skinfinishes, all the holiday MAC palettes from last year, some e/s lipglosses, lipsticks blushes. I'll take some pics now.


----------



## brookeab (Aug 13, 2007)

updated to add all the new stuff.


----------



## Hilly (Aug 13, 2007)

nice collection!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 13, 2007)

awesome collection!!


----------



## jilliandanica (Aug 14, 2007)

you've got some crazy MSFs!!


----------



## stefania905 (Aug 14, 2007)

skinfinishes...wow


WOW!!!


----------



## sincola (Aug 16, 2007)

I am speechless after seeing the first picture (and the other ones, too)!! wow! What a huge collection of MSFs!! It is amazing!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Aug 17, 2007)

WOW what a collection !!!! I love your MSF's


----------



## frocher (Aug 17, 2007)

Great collection.


----------



## Miss_M (Aug 24, 2007)

Wow, very nice !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Is jealous of MSF'S*


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

Beautiful collection!


----------



## missmaymay (Aug 11, 2008)

you have an awesome collection! i wish that i got into mac when they had all of those skinfinishes still available! lol.<3


----------



## melliquor (Aug 11, 2008)

Wow... fab collection.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Aug 11, 2008)

really nice collection


----------



## RoxyJ (Aug 11, 2008)

Oh! I think you have my dream collection. Esp the palettes and skinfinishes


----------



## sassylena (Aug 12, 2008)

wow... great collection


----------



## xxAngelxx (Aug 12, 2008)

Ooh, very nice! I love your MSF collection!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 16, 2008)

amazing!


----------

